

My dream machine: Lenovo may build a new “classic” ThinkPad - scott_karana
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/06/my-dream-machine-lenovo-may-build-a-new-classic-thinkpad/

======
pasbesoin
I came to post the same link. It's a pretty lightweight article, but if Lenovo
is indeed considering this, I think many of us would like to express support
for the idea.

I'd pay a fair premium for such a "real deal". Screen (IPS, matte option, more
vertical), keyboard and touch pad (with real buttons), durability, hardware
access and maintenance.

And restrict it to the "best" suppliers. Don't make us gamble whether our
particular screen, keyboard, or trackpad will be from the first tier or the
second tier (in terms of quality and user satisfaction) supplier.

It would also be great if we could get an open BIOS -- at least as something
the user can choose to install. But the realist in me is not holding my breath
on that one -- although some further months of reporting may change even
corporate perspective on that.

